# DU Events



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Just want to share with you guys some upcoming DU Banquets
DU Cass River Friday February 27 at the Frankenmuth Conservation Club. 3 entree Dinner by renowned chef Dixie Dave Minar

DU Saginaw Bay Friday March 27 at the Pinconning K of C Hall. 4 entree Dinner by chef Jim Martini. Largest raffle tables in Northern Michigan!

More info can be found at www.ducks.org/michigan/events or PM me.

I will post the Au Sable (Oscoda) and Tawas as dates are determined.


----------

